# Krötenlaich



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2006)

Hallo, habe gerade beim Teichkontrollgang gesehen das die ersten Krötenpaare mit dem laichen zwischen den Leichen (__ Hechtkraut) angefangen haben. Die ersten paar m sind schon ums abgestorben Laub gewickelt. Dafür sind scheinbar sämtliche Grasfrösche nach dem schweren Hagelunwetter am Samstagabend wieder aus dem Teich entfleucht.

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

Servus Frank

Welche __ Kröten hast du denn ?

Nehme einmal an diese hier
   
diese __ Erdkröte (Bufo bufo) hat bei uns im Bachlauf mit dem Gesang angefangen (direkt liebliche, zarte Quaker, garnicht laut  ).

Ich warte auch schon das unsere mit dem Laichen beginnen, habe aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden  

Die Grasfrösche, Teich- oder Wasserfrösche sind auch noch da.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

es ist vollbracht  
 

und da kann man schon mal "aus vollem Hals" "singen"

 

und die Zuschauer sind auch begeistert

 

___________________________________________________________________


ich weiß gar nicht was am 8 april 2006 mit mir los war

:crazy :smoki :schizo   :drunk

das ist ein Frosch 
zugegeben ein fetter Frosch
aber deffinitiv ein __ Grasfrosch
__ Kröten machen Schnüre


----------



## Uli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

hi,
seit ca. einer woche tummeln sich die __ kröten in den pflanzen und sind kräftig am ablaichen.wenn bei den kröten die frühlingsgefühle kommen wird der winter wohl vorbei sein 
gruß uli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. März 2008)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

Hi Uli,

nachdem was man auf deinem Foto sieht haben sich bei dir keine __ Kröten sondern Grasfrösche der Lust hingegeben   

MfG Frank


----------



## Silke (4. März 2008)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

Hallo,
ich habe noch keinen einzigen Frosch bei mir gesehen:? 
Auch sonst ist "tote Hose" am Teich. Heute hat es nochmal ordentlich geschneit. 
Also bei uns is nix mit Frühling.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2008)

*AW: Krötenlaich*

Hi,

war heute endlich mal wieder mit ein paar Arbeiten am neuen Teich beschäftigt. Kurz vorm Feierabend machen hab ich noch mal richtig in die Hände spucken dürfen und so schnell wie möglich die letzten Erdreste vor der Verdunklung aus der Teichgrube schaufeln müssen. Es saßen plötzlich 3 Froggies in der Grube und suchten nach dem Wasser . Also morgen schnell mal 24qm billige Teichfolie besorgen, in die Tiefwasserzone schmeißen, fluten und den Puff eröffnen , bevor die restliche Verwandschaft (das letzte Jahr waren ca. 40 Stück da) einfällt:beeten :beeten :beeten 

Also wieder 3 Monate Zwangspause . Dann muß man sich erst mal mit dem Teichumfeld beschäftigen und das neue Moor mit den restlichen 30m2 der alten Teichfolie anlegen   

MfG Frank


----------

